# Is there anything...



## rileybaby

that puts you off having another baby?:flower:


----------



## Bexxx

The heartburn during pregnancy.
Oh. My. God.
I keep thinking I want more kids then I remember that. I actually cried at night when I went to bed it was so bad :cry:


----------



## sarah0108

Something going wrong.


----------



## rainbows_x

The risk of premature birth.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

All the risks probably


----------



## KiansMummy

All the risks of losing the baby x


----------



## rockys-mumma

Coping with two, or coping with one and being heavily pregnant :haha:


----------



## Becca xo

*Yes and no really. My first pregnancy was brilliant no symptoms nice and straight forward, so I would be worried about having a rough pregnancy the 2nd time around. I would love another baby in the next 4 years or so, would love my son to have a brother or sister but I would be petrafied of something going wrong as my first pregnancy went complication free, I guess it's just my mind working overtime but my friend had her twin boys really early and I guess it would worry me, but i'll see when the time comes *


----------



## AriannasMama

The fact that babies cost money. lol


----------



## BrEeZeY

terrible twos im experiencing with Aiden, he is usually such a well behaved happy lil boy but lately he is onary, doesnt listen, runs away, throws tantrums and super cranky when i say no... the potty training is kinda making me not want more lol


----------



## JadeBaby75

The money and the sleepless nights!


----------



## 112110

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and having to deal with the prematurity again also the fear of having to do it all alone, again, but with two babies.


----------



## mayb_baby

Pregnancy with a crawler/toddler would be a nightmare for me


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hmm the fact were not back to England yet and getting sick.. I hate :sick: But was lucky not to get that with Kent. Im guessing its not likely to happen that way again lol. Plus money.. babies are so dam expensive and they dont even do anything lol. Just wait until we have to get school uniforms and pay for school trips, activites etc etc.. better win the lottery soon :thumbup:


----------



## LauraBee

Everything. I didn't even want one baby. I have no complaints though, easy pregnancy, relatively easy delivery/recovery considering circumstances, easy baby. I really haven't struggled with anything, I just don't like babies/children or any associations that comes with them (like being a "mum").


----------



## Hotbump

LauraBee said:


> Everything. I didn't even want one baby. I have no complaints though, easy pregnancy, relatively easy delivery/recovery considering circumstances, easy baby. I really haven't struggled with anything, I just don't like babies/children or any associations that comes with them (like being a "mum").

You dont like being a mom? :wacko:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Money by far.


----------



## Natasha2605

Hotbump said:


> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Everything. I didn't even want one baby. I have no complaints though, easy pregnancy, relatively easy delivery/recovery considering circumstances, easy baby. I really haven't struggled with anything, I just don't like babies/children or any associations that comes with them (like being a "mum").
> 
> You dont like being a mom? :wacko:Click to expand...

Lol I wondered that too? Do you enjoy your baby now you have her? I love being a mum, my LO is my world and I find it strange that anyone wouldn't like the association that comes with being a mummy, there's nothing more rewarding .

Hope you don't think that's a bit nosy, I'm just intrigues as to whether or not you enjoy your child, just not others lol!


----------



## Hotbump

Walking to my living room and seeing cereal all over my carpet :dohh:


----------



## Natasha2605

Hotbump said:


> Walking to my living room and seeing cereal all over my carpet :dohh:

Typical day with toddlers? Lol generally if I leave Summer in a room with a bowl of cereal I come back to it being over her head. Cereal, milk _and_ bowl. Now that's talent lmao!


----------



## sarah0108

I enjoy my babies, though they are sooooo much hard work nowadays :lol: i wish they had a pause button every few hours so i could clean up :rofl:


----------



## LauraBee

Natasha2605 said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Everything. I didn't even want one baby. I have no complaints though, easy pregnancy, relatively easy delivery/recovery considering circumstances, easy baby. I really haven't struggled with anything, I just don't like babies/children or any associations that comes with them (like being a "mum").
> 
> You dont like being a mom? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I wondered that too? Do you enjoy your baby now you have her? I love being a mum, my LO is my world and I find it strange that anyone wouldn't like the association that comes with being a mummy, there's nothing more rewarding .
> 
> Hope you don't think that's a bit nosy, I'm just intrigues as to whether or not you enjoy your child, just not others lol!Click to expand...

I know it sounds strange, and I love her to bits and I enjoy being with her loads, but in (what I imagine) a different way to everyone else. Everyone talks about this overwhelming feeling of joy and how it's rewarding and all these others sensations I've yet to experience. My experience of being a mother seems to be worlds apart from everyone else's experiences (mainly in the sense of emotions) - so in that case, I imagined that I would not enjoy being a _mum_ (as everyone else's associations attached to it - when other mothers talk to me as a mother I feel like we have NOTHING in common) :shrug:

It's probably a restriction/misuse of language problem, but a lot of the time I don't post in threads because I feel like I'm being bitter or sarcastic or whatever. I feel exactly the same about everything as I did before I was pregnant/a mother. The only thing that's changed is there's a new person in my life that has my unconditional love - if she was never there then I wouldn't miss it. That sounds horrible, but whatever it's true :flower: <~ The awkward emote to seem more human


----------



## Natasha2605

LauraBee said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Everything. I didn't even want one baby. I have no complaints though, easy pregnancy, relatively easy delivery/recovery considering circumstances, easy baby. I really haven't struggled with anything, I just don't like babies/children or any associations that comes with them (like being a "mum").
> 
> You dont like being a mom? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I wondered that too? Do you enjoy your baby now you have her? I love being a mum, my LO is my world and I find it strange that anyone wouldn't like the association that comes with being a mummy, there's nothing more rewarding .
> 
> Hope you don't think that's a bit nosy, I'm just intrigues as to whether or not you enjoy your child, just not others lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I know it sounds strange, and I love her to bits and I enjoy being with her loads, but in (what I imagine) a different way to everyone else. Everyone talks about this overwhelming feeling of joy and how it's rewarding and all these others sensations I've yet to experience. My experience of being a mother seems to be worlds apart from everyone else's experiences (mainly in the sense of emotions) - so in that case, I imagined that I would not enjoy being a _mum_ (as everyone else's associations attached to it - when other mothers talk to me as a mother I feel like we have NOTHING in common) :shrug:
> 
> It's probably a restriction/misuse of language problem, but a lot of the time I don't post in threads because I feel like I'm being bitter or sarcastic or whatever. I feel exactly the same about everything as I did before I was pregnant/a mother. The only thing that's changed is there's a new person in my life that has my unconditional love - *if she was never there then I wouldn't miss it.* That sounds horrible, but whatever it's true :flower: <~ The awkward emote to seem more humanClick to expand...

I think I kinda get what you mean, obviously I can't fully understand because I have different feelings but I can see where your coming from. More like an emotional barrier towards the associations with being a mum as opposed to the actual act of being one. After all, if you didn't love you daughter and like _something_ about being a mum you wouldn't be using this site :) If you weren't a proud mum in some way shape or form then you wouldn't have piccies in your sig or details in your ticker. :flower:

eta - The bit I've bolded after rereading again, if she wasn't here now would you miss her? I don't think you can ever really miss something in life that you've never had so I can completely understand what you mean by the bolded bit , I think.

I'm sorry for being nosy, I'm just intrigued, you do make sense though, completely xx


----------



## LauraBee

Yes. It's like the "mum" part of being a mother and I think the word "mumsy" interprets better. I think that's it, I don't like people expecting me to be mumsy. Like, I'll occasionally do little things around my close friends and family, but it's more as a joke than anything really... Not sure where this is going now, but i think people will get it more if I use the _mumsy_ over _mum _:haha:


----------



## amygwen

Mostly just thinking about how horrible the first few weeks were of Kenny's life. I hated it.


----------



## brandonsgirl

I constantly find cereal all over my floor too. Hoover gets used numerious times daily. Although thankfully LO has dry cereal so its not as messy :)


----------



## x__amour

There are a few things. :/


----------



## Natasha2605

LauraBee said:


> Yes. It's like the "mum" part of being a mother and I think the word "mumsy" interprets better. I think that's it, I don't like people expecting me to be mumsy. Like, I'll occasionally do little things around my close friends and family, but it's more as a joke than anything really... Not sure where this is going now, but i think people will get it more if I use the _mumsy_ over _mum _:haha:

I completely see what you mean. Probably different to your experience(s) but I remember always feeling like I interacted differently with Summer when people were around to when I was alone with her. Up until she was about a year I always felt a little reserved like if she wanted somebody to crawl about after her I hated it if others were watching. Or if she wanted nursery rhymes sung to her I'd wait until we were out of earshot or in another room. That was more because of my personal insecurities more than anything though. Now that she's 18 months I have no choice. If she wants on mummy's back to play horsy on the floor in my mums house then I have no choice, if she wants to sing ''Row row row your boat'' with actions then that's what's in my best interests to do haha.

I'm just waffling now, but I definitely understand where your coming from :)


----------



## Mii

I always wanted a baby (to be honest) and I always knew Id have one. I though in the futur I would have 2 or 3 kids but after having myles I dont even though if I want another baby :shrug: I mean.. I had an easy pregnancy, easy labour/delivery and Myles is the calmest baby Ive known but I wouldnt ever consider having a second baby (not for at LEAST 5+ years lol) and to be honest I might never even have another baby.


----------



## Strawberrymum

I would be worried about my LO if I had another. It would be so different for her. 
plus money, doing alone, double the worrying etc


----------



## Tanara

_Money i guess I honestly don't know_


----------



## missZOEEx

Honestly, I just want to spend as much time as possible with Isaac first. 
I had a pretty good pregnancy - & an amazing labour. I ended up having an EMCS but even that wasn't too horrible. Isaac has slept through the night since 4 weeks old and is an amazing baby! I kinda worry a little about how easy/hard my next baby will be because of what people have said - but it definitely won't stop me having another one, or more!


----------



## MommyGrim

Money....if we had the money I would want another LO now! :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Uni next year, the possibility of having a third miscarriage, I want to be independent before we have the next and without getting my degree to get a good job I can't do that, health - I need to get my body back to what it was so that I can have a healthy pregnancy and simply because I'm very happy with lo being the baby I don't want to give my attention to anyone else right now, I'm also only 20 I'm not in a rush to have all my kids now I have plenty of time to have another :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

amygwen said:


> Mostly just thinking about how horrible the first few weeks were of Kenny's life. I hated it.

This :nope: And the thought of tearing myself open again :o
I definitely want more kids though, so its not put me off. Its just put me off for now! Hopefully I'll have an OH to help out next time round x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

My pregnany was pretty easy,my labour wasn't awful and my baby was wonderful. My toddler on the other hand? makes me want to get my tubes tied :D


----------



## AriannasMama

Oh yeah Anna that reminds me, I don't want a giant rip in my vag again. OUCH.


----------



## LauraBee

Natasha2605 said:


> eta - The bit I've bolded after rereading again, if she wasn't here now would you miss her? I don't think you can ever really miss something in life that you've never had so I can completely understand what you mean by the bolded bit , I think.

I've only just seen the added bit.

If she was never here then no I wouldn't - it'd be like asking me now if I miss any possible future children, I don't know them.

If I suddenly woke up and the past two years had all been a dream and she wasn't even close to existing, I'd feel like I had lost her, but after a while, I'd realise that she was never even real. I definitely wouldn't actively try for a baby because it wouldn't be her, I think I'd take the chance to stop being so apathetic about contraception and get something sorted.



Natasha2605 said:


> I completely see what you mean. Probably different to your experience(s) but I remember always feeling like I interacted differently with Summer when people were around to when I was alone with her. Up until she was about a year I always felt a little reserved like if she wanted somebody to crawl about after her I hated it if others were watching. Or if she wanted nursery rhymes sung to her I'd wait until we were out of earshot or in another room. That was more because of my personal insecurities more than anything though. Now that she's 18 months I have no choice. If she wants on mummy's back to play horsy on the floor in my mums house then I have no choice, if she wants to sing ''Row row row your boat'' with actions then that's what's in my best interests to do haha.
> 
> I'm just waffling now, but I definitely understand where your coming from :)

Similar. I just generally don't act like that at all. Closest I've gotten is singing "Bethlouise looks like cheese and smells like mushy peas" 'cos I was bored (my sister's started singing it to her now) :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

LauraBee said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> eta - The bit I've bolded after rereading again, if she wasn't here now would you miss her? I don't think you can ever really miss something in life that you've never had so I can completely understand what you mean by the bolded bit , I think.
> 
> I've only just seen the added bit.
> 
> If she was never here then no I wouldn't - it'd be like asking me now if I miss any possible future children, I don't know them.
> 
> If I suddenly woke up and the past two years had all been a dream and she wasn't even close to existing, I'd feel like I had lost her, but after a while, I'd realise that she was never even real. I definitely wouldn't actively try for a baby because it wouldn't be her, I think I'd take the chance to stop being so apathetic about contraception and get something sorted.Click to expand...

:dohh:
this is just silly. :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

honestly if you weren't proud of being a mother I don't think you would be on a parenting board. Im sorry.


----------



## Natasha2605

QuintinsMommy said:


> honestly if you weren't proud of being a mother I don't think you would be on a parenting board. Im sorry.

I agree but she's already said that she finds it hard to explain and in many ways she does make sense. I suppose everybody deals with things different she obviously loves her child or else she wouldn't be here, she just has a different perspective to either me or you on parenting as a whole. Least that's my understanding :flower:


----------



## LauraBee

Like I said, there's obviously a restriction on words/expressions/experiences. Proud definitely isn't a word I would use. I love Bethlouise and obviously our bond is a mother-daughter one, but from what I've _observed_, it's completely different to everyone else's. I genuinely feel bad when I say things like "I don't like being a mum" because I know I should, but I just don't. And I'm not a big believer in "if I could go back and change things..." but in that scenario, I wouldn't be changing things because they wouldn't have happened in reality.

If I'm completely honest, I think I'm on here to try and find something in common, but I see threads that say things like "do you ever just look at your child and think they're the most beautiful thing in the world?" or "have you ever just seen them and can't believe how in love you are?" and I don't reply because I know I'd be the only one to say no. And apart from sharing what I've experienced on certain subjects, where I know there will be generic things, I generally stay away from the chit-chat of being a mum :shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you don't think your child is the most beautiful thing in the world? 
Im not always so happy Im a mother and he didn't happen I don't think I would be trying for child (but I honestly hate what ifs)


----------



## LauraBee

QuintinsMommy said:


> you don't think your child is the most beautiful thing in the world?
> Im not always so happy Im a mother and he didn't happen I don't think I would be trying for child (but I honestly hate what ifs)

No I don't, and I know that I'm supposed to think that she is but she's not the most beautiful thing - in all immediate senses of the word. And I can't understand how other people do...
Oh, yeah, I really hate "what if"s too and I don't see the point in them at all. But I'm sure that was a response to a direct question about if she was never here.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Like I look at Quintin and I think what a handsome young man....I don't think he is the most adorable toddler on the planet...in my eyes I think hes cuter then some toddlers LOL
do you feel like that about LO? I honestly don't understand how you don't think your own child is adorable?

Im not trying to be rude so I hope I'm not.


----------



## mayb_baby

Do you think you may have a touch of baby blues? xx


----------



## LauraBee

Don't worry, I can understand why you're interested. It's probably like when people tell me they don't like cheese, I just can't believe it and then try to convince them that they do 

Okay, there are times where I'm like "awh" at something she does because it's adorable, and I definitely think I'm lucky in that she's one of the better looking babies, but no more than _just_ above average. A lot of the time I think she looks like a toe with a face and hair (haha, okay, that's a bit harsh). I never said that I thought she was ugly or anything. When she's older and she's going through that awkward pubescent phase where she's unpleasant to look at, I will still love her, I just won't think she's good-looking anymore.



mayb_baby said:


> Do you think you may have a touch of baby blues? xx

I'm about 99.9% sure I don't, I really just deal with/see things differently to other people :thumbup: There's a running saying in Philosophy that there's a small percentage of people with philosopher minds and then there's everyone else. Even if we experience the same thing, we will still interpret it differently and therefore feel differently :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

AriannasMama said:


> Oh yeah Anna that reminds me, I don't want a giant rip in my vag again. OUCH.

Nope, it scares the shit out of me! Cos I know its inevitable that it'll happen again if I have a vaginal birth, so next time I'll be waiting for it and be terrified of pushing! When first time round I didn't know what was coming so I just went for it :haha:


----------



## 17thy

Honestly the only thing is money. But that is a huge "thing". lol. We are ready for another, and we want another but we want to have more money and a bigger place first. Plus we'd like to be nearly done with college when we have him/her.


----------



## 17thy

missZOEEx said:


> Honestly, I just want to spend as much time as possible with Isaac first.

This too, I really wanted to enjoy Emerald through her toddler years before having another.


----------



## 17thy

LauraBee said:


> Everything. I didn't even want one baby. I have no complaints though, easy pregnancy, relatively easy delivery/recovery considering circumstances, easy baby. I really haven't struggled with anything, I just don't like babies/children or any associations that comes with them (like being a "mum").

o.o


----------



## sarah0108

Im scared of having a giant baby lol


----------



## sarah0108

PS LauraBee i see where you are coming from :hugs:


----------



## Natasha2605

sarah0108 said:


> Im scared of having a giant baby lol

Hm this is my current fear. I'm really big for 31 weeks. Cooking a 12 lbr I'm frequently told by anyone that sees me. Either that or twins :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Natasha2605 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Im scared of having a giant baby lol
> 
> Hm this is my current fear. I'm really big for 31 weeks. Cooking a 12 lbr I'm frequently told by anyone that sees me. Either that or twins :dohh:Click to expand...

people said this to me all the time :) he was born at 39 weeks and hes was 9lbs :thumbup: I was thank god I didn't go over due with him or he would of been HUGE. haha


----------



## sarah0108

See i have had 2 big babies already so its pretty iminent :dohh: I have pretty prefect births that last two times so now im worried next time wont be so easy if its bigger!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh well eveyr time i look in the mirror and i'm all spotty and horrid - always feel tired...
think this is my last time ha!
x


----------



## Natasha2605

sarah0108 said:


> See i have had 2 big babies already so its pretty iminent :dohh: I have pretty prefect births that last two times so now im worried next time wont be so easy if its bigger!

Admittedly I'm getting pretty scared haha! She's everywhere when she moves if that makes sense. Summer was 8lbs 2 which was big for my little frame. This time there are no boundaries by the looks of it :cry: My poor body!


----------



## AirForceWife7

I was told I'd have a 10+ lb.'er & she came out at 7 lb. 15 oz. I am pretty tiny, as well. Guess the only way to find out Natasha is when Maci makes her arrival! :haha: Good luck, by the way!


----------



## Melibu90

My OH :haha: hes not ready yet and tbf hes proberly right rven if i dont admit it to him :haha:


----------



## lucy_x

Not. A. Thing. 

Id do _everything_ again in a hearbeat, Even the heartburn.


----------



## faolan5109

What I went thruogh with my first pregnancy. My son gave me kidney damage from being on them for so long, I am so scared to know what a second child would do to be. That and my OH is a twin, just like me.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

My DH. Id love another.


----------



## Leah_xx

Having a premature baby
and the baby having problems like Gracelynn did


----------



## vinteenage

- Money, money money.

- I really want to breastfeed any future children, but I'm such a freakin' mess with hydration since I got Finn so sick that I know Ill be an absolute paranoid mess the first four or so months.

- No sleep.

- Having more issues with future children measuring small. Finn came out fine and I'm glad my midwife was proactive about it but I was so worried for a while about something that didnt even require worrying.


I'd still like to have another ASAP once we're on our feet.


----------



## KaceysMummy

-Its my 21st in April and I'd preferably like to celebrate LOL 
-We've just booked our summer holiday and I want to be able take part in the activities...

(I am so selfish :lol:)

Other than that nope, I'd have another in a second. x


----------



## 10.11.12

Money

Being pregnant again 

I want to finish college and travel and have a job and a grown-up life. 

I don't want to have two toddlers with diabetes 

I don't want to have two toddlers period.


----------



## vinteenage

10.11.12 said:


> I don't want to have two toddlers with diabetes


:hugs: As far as I know, diabetes isnt genetic, right? My aunt's youngest is the one that has diabetes but her two older daughters are healthy and well.


----------



## 10.11.12

vinteenage said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to have two toddlers with diabetes
> 
> 
> :hugs: As far as I know, diabetes isnt genetic, right? My aunt's youngest is the one that has diabetes but her two older daughters are healthy and well.Click to expand...

 Your odds of having type one diabetes (what Edie has) goes up from 0.4% chance (the odds of Finn having it) to 6% if your siblings or father has type one. The genetic factor is still being studied. I don't want to take the risk while Edie is still young and entirely reliant on me for testing and shots.


----------



## vinteenage

10.11.12 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to have two toddlers with diabetes
> 
> 
> :hugs: As far as I know, diabetes isnt genetic, right? My aunt's youngest is the one that has diabetes but her two older daughters are healthy and well.Click to expand...
> 
> Your odds of having type one diabetes (what Edie has) goes up from 0.4% chance (the odds of Finn having it) to 6% if your siblings or father has type one. The genetic factor is still being studied. I don't want to take the risk while Edie is still young and entirely reliant on me for testing and shots.Click to expand...

Oh no, that totally makes sense. Even (and hopefully!) if your other children do not have diabetes, it would be rather miserable having to keep track of shots and levels and an active toddler, and a newborn as well!


----------



## 10.11.12

vinteenage said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to have two toddlers with diabetes
> 
> 
> :hugs: As far as I know, diabetes isnt genetic, right? My aunt's youngest is the one that has diabetes but her two older daughters are healthy and well.Click to expand...
> 
> Your odds of having type one diabetes (what Edie has) goes up from 0.4% chance (the odds of Finn having it) to 6% if your siblings or father has type one. The genetic factor is still being studied. I don't want to take the risk while Edie is still young and entirely reliant on me for testing and shots.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, that totally makes sense. Even (and hopefully!) if your other children do not have diabetes, it would be rather miserable having to keep track of shots and levels and an active toddler, and a newborn as well!Click to expand...

That too!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Not having someone to have another LO with. :haha:
I'd love it if someone perfect would just fall out the sky. Preferably not in a Tardis though lol.

Other than that I had a really easy pregnancy. And other than the lack of sleep i've had a very happy baby. I really want a boy. I'll be sad if I dont get one eventually.


----------



## Desi's_lost

LauraBee said:


> Don't worry, I can understand why you're interested. It's probably like when people tell me they don't like cheese, I just can't believe it and then try to convince them that they do
> 
> Okay, there are times where I'm like "awh" at something she does because it's adorable, and I definitely think I'm lucky in that she's one of the better looking babies, but no more than _just_ above average. A lot of the time I think she looks like a toe with a face and hair (haha, okay, that's a bit harsh). I never said that I thought she was ugly or anything. When she's older and she's going through that awkward pubescent phase where she's unpleasant to look at, I will still love her, I just won't think she's good-looking anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Do you think you may have a touch of baby blues? xx
> 
> I'm about 99.9% sure I don't, I really just deal with/see things differently to other people :thumbup: There's a running saying in Philosophy that there's a small percentage of people with philosopher minds and then there's everyone else. Even if we experience the same thing, we will still interpret it differently and therefore feel differently :flower:Click to expand...

While I can't understand you not thinking you're own child is adorable/nearly the cutest most of the time, I do understand not feeling that emotional connect that you know you're probably suppose to. Thats how i feel when it comes to bad things. like when someone tells me someone has died and i just think 'oh, well that sucks' even though its someone that i've known all my life and should have felt something upon hearing they were gone forever. I can honestly say I was more upset when my hamsters, mice an gerbils died than when i've found out people have died. :wacko:


----------



## LauraBee

(TBF, I think VERY few babies are cute anyway.)
I'm the same with death's and stuff. Like six people including my granddad died this year, and when I found out one of my closest friends had cancer, I was just like "I guess you're upset then?" :/



annawrigley said:


> Nope, it scares the shit out of me! Cos I know its inevitable that it'll happen again if I have a vaginal birth, so next time I'll be waiting for it and be terrified of pushing! When first time round I didn't know what was coming so I just went for it :haha:

You're aware that c-sections are now an option on the NHS, right? Even though I think it's the pussy (well, technically non-pussy) way out, you might as well take advantage if it really scares you that much.


----------



## sarah0108

Scared incase i need another iron infusion. Hated it and i will like 90% need another infusion


----------



## sarah0108

Ps i do not agree with that new c section law


----------



## LauraBee

^ It's ridiculous, right? Did they ever give a reason to why it changed? I'ma look it up.

_I can't seem to find anything on it that specifically regards the new law _


----------



## sarah0108

It angers me tbh. ALL mums are scared of birth, i dont understand how they can hand out such a major operation because someone cant be arsed. C sections should be for medical or emergencies only.


----------



## AriannasMama

I'd rather have a tear in my vag then an incision all the way into my uterus :shock:


----------



## JadeBaby75

^^ Agreed! I would give just about anything not to have another!


----------



## x__amour

AriannasMama said:


> I'd rather have a tear in my vag then an incision all the way into my uterus :shock:

Yep. This. I hate my scar. :cry:


----------



## Rhio92

The newborn stage :nope: I really hated it.
I also don't want to be alone again. I want to be with a man who wont up and leave us.
Finally, I got awfully depressed in pregnancy. I've never ever experienced depression like it, never want to experience that again x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Um.. having the 'bad reactions' from family. I pissing HATED the telling part even though we were happy. And BLOOD TESTS!!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

If i have another i wont give a shite what anyone says i used to get upset about what they said to me but i was only 16 so it wasnt nice. Im wiser now and people know theyll get a piece of my mind if they say anything


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I don't want to have anymore kids because 1. I don't want another c section and ad far as I know no where close to here does VBACs. :( 2. The newborn stage. I liked that she slept a lot but hated that she woke up ever few hours during the night. And 3. I'm scared I'd be pushing my luck to have another. I had a pretty good pregnancy and Rileys a pretty good baby. She's slept through the night since about 3 months I believe? And with my pregnancy it was pretty easy. The only complaint I had was how huge i got and how I'd swell. I just know if I had another the baby would never sleep through, cry constantly, and my pregnancy would be awful.


----------



## bumpy_j

I'm scared of breaking up with my OH and having two kids, we're a bit rocky at the moment and I'd love another LO but the thought really scares me :(


----------



## rileybaby

These are all interesting!! Im put off of being left on my own, and having to go through throwing up 8 times a day for 20 weeks, no thanks!!


----------



## sarah0108

See i never had morning sickness so no doubt id get it really bad if i had another!


----------



## rainbows_x

The ring of fire puts me off.


----------



## rileybaby

I got it in both my pregnancies so im pretty sure id get it again :( it was horrid, i couldnt even hold down water!! People who dont get it are so lucky :(


----------



## sarah0108

Im the only one in my family to not have had morning sickness, a few of the women on my mums side have had hypremisis, i THINK mine has something to do with my fear of being sick! I go into such a state if i think i'm gonna throw up :blush: i can literally count on my hands how many times i have actually been sick in my life.


----------



## rileybaby

Then you are very lucky haha..i thought it was more likely to get morning sickness when carrying a girl, clearly not in my case! wouldnt want to to through it again, i actually used to cry every day because i couldnt handle it lol


----------



## lauram_92

I'd worry about having two kids to two different fathers, and the second father turning into another shitty sperm donor that doesn't have contact. :gun:

Money, I'm so skint as it is, adding another baby into the mix.. :shock:

Not being able to give Oliver enough attention with a newborn as well..

Not being able to breastfeed & feeling guilty so expressing & depressing myself..

Loosing more friends.

Putting on more weight :cry: :munch:

Getting too stressed and not being able to handle it.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lauram_92 said:


> *I'd worry about having two kids to two different fathers, and the second father turning into another shitty sperm donor that doesn't have contact.
> *
> Money, I'm so skint as it is, adding another baby into the mix.. :shock:
> 
> Not being able to give Oliver enough attention with a newborn as well..
> 
> Not being able to breastfeed & feeling guilty so expressing & depressing myself..
> 
> Loosing more friends.
> 
> Putting on more weight :cry: :munch:
> 
> Getting too stressed and not being able to handle it.

sometimes I think I should just get sperm donor for my next :haha: i dont want to be disapointed again:dohh:


----------



## lizardbreath

I already having two. Im out numbered as it is. and Suffering from HG with Both my pregnancies Definatly puts me off EVER wanting another one. and Katherine Labour and Birth as well


----------



## annawrigley

LauraBee said:


> (TBF, I think VERY few babies are cute anyway.)
> I'm the same with death's and stuff. Like six people including my granddad died this year, and when I found out one of my closest friends had cancer, I was just like "I guess you're upset then?" :/
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Nope, it scares the shit out of me! Cos I know its inevitable that it'll happen again if I have a vaginal birth, so next time I'll be waiting for it and be terrified of pushing! When first time round I didn't know what was coming so I just went for it :haha:
> 
> You're aware that c-sections are now an option on the NHS, right? Even though I think it's the pussy (well, technically non-pussy) way out, you might as well take advantage if it really scares you that much.Click to expand...

Oh god no, I'm 100% more scared of a C-section!


----------



## bbyno1

Erm..The birth n stretchmarks


----------



## LovingYou

LauraBee said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> you don't think your child is the most beautiful thing in the world?
> Im not always so happy Im a mother and he didn't happen I don't think I would be trying for child (but I honestly hate what ifs)
> 
> No I don't, and I know that I'm supposed to think that she is but she's not the most beautiful thing - in all immediate senses of the word. And I can't understand how other people do...
> Oh, yeah, I really hate "what if"s too and I don't see the point in them at all. But I'm sure that was a response to a direct question about if she was never here.Click to expand...

I don't want to be rude, i completely respect your opinion. But :shock: 
I know that 95% of the teens on here didn't "plan" their little one (i didn't plan my first) but to me she is the most beautiful thing in the world. I look at her play, or looking at her opening her presents today on christmas and just seeing the smile on her face when she got a new baby doll just melts my heart. I love her more than anything, i don't know how someone doesn't have that bond with their child.


----------



## LauraBee

I don't think it has anything to do with her being unplanned. I've never understood why everyone likes babies so much and I still don't.


----------



## 10.11.12

LauraBee said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with her being unplanned. I've never understood why everyone likes babies so much and I still don't.

I can kind of understand this.. I generally don't like other peoples small children but that doesn't stop me from thinking that my child is the most amazing thing ever. Everyone is entitled to their opinion though :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

Its not about liking babies, its because that baby is YOUR child.

:shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Up or down, there is nothing wrong with her feeling that way as long as her baby is happy and healthy which seems very much the case. You can never fault someone for how they feel as long as it isnt hurting anyone else.


----------



## bbyno1

Each to their own but to me Aliyah is the most beautiful thing in the world too. Not in a 'oh shes perfect' kinda way. But i created her along with FOB and i can't believe we have made something that is so beautiful iywkim?


----------

